# List of Reformed Seminaries?



## Pilgrim Standard

Does anyone have a comprehensive list of Reformed Seminaries and the Denominations they support?
I have not seen any on the board.

Could we compile one easily? I don't even know how many there are.

_edit below to begin Compilation _
I began a list for North America.
Additions/Subtractions/Corrections are very welcome:

*Seminary* (Location)	*Denominational Affiliations / Support or serving*Calvin Theological Seminary (Grand Rapids, Michigan)CRCCanadian Reformed Theological Seminary(Hamilton, Ontario)Canadian Reformed ChurchesCity Seminary of Sacramento (Sacramento, California)  Reformed Church in the United States & PCACovenant Theological Seminary (St. Louis)PCAErskine Theological Seminary ( Due West, South Carolina)ARPCFaith Theological Seminary ( Baltimore, Maryland)?Geneva Reformed Seminary ( Greenville, South Carolina)Free Presbyterian Church of North AmericaKnox Theological Seminary ( Ft. Lauderdale, Florida)?Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary ( Grand Rapids, Michigan)Heritage Reformed Congregations & Free Reformed Churches of North AmericaMid-America Reformed Seminary (Dyer, Indiana)serves the URCNA, OPC, PCA, and RCUSNew Brunswick Theological Seminary ( New Brunswick, New Jersey)RCANorthwest Theological Seminary (Lynnwood, Washington)?Redeemer Seminary ( Dallas, Texas)close connection with the PCA and OPCReformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary (Point Breeze, Pennsylvania)RPCNAReformed Theological Seminary( Jackson, Mississippi)(non-denominational, evangelical Protestant) Serves PCAWestminster Seminary California (Escondido, California)serves (eucates) ARPC, CanRC, ERQ, FRCNA, HRC, KAPC, OPC, PCA, PresRC, RCUS, RPCNA, URCNAWestminster Theological Seminary ( Glenside, Pennsylvania)Serves OPCWhitefield Theological Seminary (Lakeland, Florida)Christ Theological Seminary (Buford, Georgia)Official Seminary of the RPCUSThe North American Reformed Seminary?Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary (Greenvile, S. Carolina)?Protestant Reformed Seminary (Grandville, Michigan)?


----------



## mjmacvey

Pilgrim Standard said:


> Does anyone have a comprehensive list of Reformed Seminaries and the Denominations they support?
> I have not seen any on the board.
> 
> Could we compile one easily? I don't even know how many there are.



Here is a start (I am sure I missed some smaller ones):

Calvin Theological Seminary (Michigan)
Canadian Reformed Theological Seminary (Hamilton, Ontario)
City Seminary (California)
Covenant Theological Seminary (Missouri)
Erskine Theological Seminary (South Carolina)
Knox Theological Seminary (Florida)
Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary (Michigan)
Miami International Theological Seminary (Florida)
Mid-America Reformed Seminary (Indiana)
New Geneva Theological Seminary (Colorado; Virginia)
Northwest Theological Seminary (Washington)
Redeemer Theological Seminary (Texas)
Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary (Pennsylvania)
Reformed Theological Seminary (Various)
Westminster Seminary California (California)
Westminster Theological Seminary (Pennsylvania)

Most of these are non/multi-denominational and serve a variety of denominations.

For what it's worth, this also does not include the myriad of PCUSA schools (Princeton, Pittsburgh, et.al.), or Reformed Baptist schools.


----------



## Martin

List of evangelical seminaries and theological colleges - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

List of Calvinist educational institutions in North America - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pilgrim Standard

Thanks folks... this is something to work with.


----------



## Edward

Eric said:


> List of Calvinist educational institutions in North America - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I got as far as Columbia before I flinched. It hasn't been Reformed in decades. The milk was pretty much soured there 50 years ago. 

Some other really bad options on that list, as well.


----------



## Tim

Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary is also a good one that hasn't been mentioned yet.

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------




Pilgrim Standard said:


> Does anyone have a comprehensive list of Reformed Seminaries and the Denominations they support?
> I have not seen any on the board.
> 
> Could we compile one easily? I don't even know how many there are.



Benjamin, what is your goal here? Are you looking for yourself/someone else, or are you wishing to compile the most comprehensive list as a service for others? Help us help you.

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------

Perhaps you are just curious?


----------



## Jake

Are you looking only for confessionally reformed seminaries? There are several universities that have varying degrees of reformed presence or that would at least allow you to get a solid reformed education with careful selection. For example, Southern Baptist Theological Seminary is officially only loosely Calvinist with their statements of faith, but it is a go to choice for some Reformed Baptists. Gordon-Conwell and Trinity Evangelical also have some reformed presence. Then on the other hand, seminaries like Calvin Theological Seminary are in a denomination that is quickly going liberal, even if they are still confessional. But I would prefer to go to somewhere like Gordon-Conwell to Calvin.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard

Tim said:


> Benjamin, what is your goal here? Are you looking for yourself/someone else, or are you wishing to compile the most comprehensive list as a service for others? Help us help you.


Is there a listing anywhere of Confessionally sound, reformed seminaries and the denominations that support them?
This may help those of us not on the "up and Up" with the various seminaries spoken of in reformed circles. It may aid others who are seeking out a good seminary. I for one would like to know what it means when someone has gone through seminary @ xyz. 
I mean... who goes to Miami International Theological Seminary? Do any particular reformed denominations support them? Do any draw from this seminary as a primary source of new ministers? Do they hold to the Westminster Standards or the 3 Forms of Unity? Since Mark took the time to begin the list, at least now I could look them up and find out more about them. But I don't know them from Adam, and for all I know they could be a great Reformed Seminary, or they could have gone off the deep end Princeton style long ago. 

I suppose I have multiple reasons. It would be nice to take a distance course to better oneself. I would like to be a bit more knowledgeable about the Seminaries that are training up Reformed Ministers. Does anyone disagree that is valuable knowledge? Is anyone else interested in this? Perhaps it is something I should work on my own at creating?


----------



## Edward

At one point I started working on a list of cities where one could get at least a broadly reformed education. I'll see if I can find my notes.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard

Tim said:


> Help us help you.


 Are there really _that many_ reformed seminaries out there?


----------



## Jake

There are also on-line, non-accredited programs to consider. 

Whitefield Theological Seminary - Home -- Whitefield Theological Seminary is generally highly regarded. For example, R. C. Sproul got his Ph.D from there.

| The North American Reformed Seminary -- Is a newer effort to provide a free seminary education on-line. There are several members here who are involved with it.


----------



## N. Eshelman

Jake said:


> There are also on-line, non-accredited programs to consider.
> 
> Whitefield Theological Seminary - Home -- Whitefield Theological Seminary is generally highly regarded. For example, R. C. Sproul got his Ph.D from there.
> 
> | The North American Reformed Seminary -- Is a newer effort to provide a free seminary education on-line. There are several members here who are involved with it.



RC Sproul, Jr. Is Whitefield highly regarded? I really don't know, but would be interested in hearing.


----------



## Jake

N. Eshelman said:


> Jake said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are also on-line, non-accredited programs to consider.
> 
> Whitefield Theological Seminary - Home -- Whitefield Theological Seminary is generally highly regarded. For example, R. C. Sproul got his Ph.D from there.
> 
> | The North American Reformed Seminary -- Is a newer effort to provide a free seminary education on-line. There are several members here who are involved with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC Sproul, Jr. Is Whitefield highly regarded? I really don't know, but would be interested in hearing.
Click to expand...


RC Sproul, Jr. got his D.Min from there. I meant the senior we all know and love. From what I have gathered, Whitefield is relatively high regarded for a non-accredited online program. I was trying to do some research about it, but perhaps some can chime in here with how their degree has been perceived. The board founder, C. Matthew MacMahon is a graduate and involved with the seminary, for example.


----------



## BertMulder

Protestant Reformed Theological School

Protestant Reformed Seminary


----------



## N. Eshelman

Jake said:


> N. Eshelman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are also on-line, non-accredited programs to consider.
> 
> Whitefield Theological Seminary - Home -- Whitefield Theological Seminary is generally highly regarded. For example, R. C. Sproul got his Ph.D from there.
> 
> | The North American Reformed Seminary -- Is a newer effort to provide a free seminary education on-line. There are several members here who are involved with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC Sproul, Jr. Is Whitefield highly regarded? I really don't know, but would be interested in hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RC Sproul, Jr. got his D.Min from there. I meant the senior we all know and love. From what I have gathered, Whitefield is relatively high regarded for a non-accredited online program. I was trying to do some research about it, but perhaps some can chime in here with how their degree has been perceived. The board founder, C. Matthew MacMahon is a graduate and involved with the seminary, for example.
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I would also be interested in hearing more about Whitefield.


----------



## CharlieJ

R. C. Sproul senior got his PhD from the Free University of Amsterdam. According to his bio on Ligonier, he does not hold a degree from Whitefield.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

All I know about Whitefield Seminary is their website is a mess, at least in Chrome. However it seems to work fine in Internet Explorer.

http://whitefield.edu


----------



## yeutter

BertMulder said:


> Protestant Reformed Theological School
> 
> Protestant Reformed Seminary


The high church continuing Anglican body Diocese of the Holy Cross lists only one seminary in Michigan as on its approved list The Protestant Reformed Seminary


----------



## Jake

CharlieJ said:


> R. C. Sproul senior got his PhD from the Free University of Amsterdam. According to his bio on Ligonier, he does not hold a degree from Whitefield.



That is interesting. I wonder if he no longer claims the degree from Whitefield. However, I have not heard that he got his PhD from the Free University of Amsterdam, nor does it say that on his Ligonier biography (he got a Drs).

I have attached his biography page in my May 2007 printing of What is Reformed Theology? that shows this.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I did find this section interesting concerning Whitefield. I am not sure what this entails, but it is interesting that they are not completely aloof. 



> Whitefield Theological Seminary is registered with the Florida Commission of
> Independent Education. This Commission is a division of the Florida Department of
> Education. Whitefield is authorized to grant degrees in areas related to religion and
> ecclesiastical vocations. Whitefield has been operating in the State of Florida for the
> past 30 years and is accountable to various state laws that regulate postsecondary
> education and its practices.
> 
> Whitefield Theological Seminary is also a member of the Association of Christian Schools
> International.


----------



## AThornquist

Midwest Center for Theology Studies
Reformed Baptist Seminary

...


----------



## wraezor

Jake said:


> There are also on-line, non-accredited programs to consider.
> 
> Whitefield Theological Seminary - Home -- Whitefield Theological Seminary is generally highly regarded. For example, R. C. Sproul got his Ph.D from there.
> 
> | The North American Reformed Seminary -- Is a newer effort to provide a free seminary education on-line. There are several members here who are involved with it.



My understanding is that Whitefield credits are transferrable to many (if not all) other Reformed seminaries. That counts for something. TNARS, on the other hand, is more hit and miss. My impression (second- or third-hand information) so I stand to be corrected.


----------



## ADKing

Western Reformed Seminary, Tacoma, Washington (Bible Presbyterian) Western Reformed Seminary | Personal Touch, Pastoral Vision - "In Spirit and in truth" John 4:24
Heidelberg Theological Seminary, Sioux Falls, South Dakota (RCUS) Heidelberg Theological Seminary Home Page
Sangre De Cristo, Westcliffe, Colorado (not one specific denomination) Sangre de Cristo Seminary and School for Biblical Studies

_Please note, this is just reporting not necessarily endorsing_


----------



## jawyman

As a student of Calvin Seminary (and very conservative) I would caution my brothers and sisters of making blanket judgements about how liberal CTS really is. While the CRC indeed has back-slidden the seminary is filled with voices desiring to bring the denomination, college, and the seminary back from the effects liberalism has had.


----------



## LeloKunene

A really good one is the Master's Seminary in LA.


----------



## Andres

LeloKunene said:


> A really good one is the Master's Seminary in LA.



This seminary would not be considered "Reformed" though, so while it may be a good seminary, it shouldn't be included in this list.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard

I have attempted to add some to the OP.
Thanks for the aid.


----------



## Edward

Going from some historical memory, Birmingham had ties to Briarwood PCA, Knox had ties to Coral Ridge PCA, New Geneva had ties to Village Seven PCA, and Redeemer has ties to Park Cities PCA. And if you want to go much further back, Reformed had its roots at First (then PCUS, now PCA) in Jackson.


----------



## Alan D. Strange

Mid-America serves the URCNA, OPC, PCA, and RCUS (the first two representing the largest groups). We have historically served a number of CRC and even RCA men (graduating several within the last few years). We've had others in Reformed independency as well as one RPCNA man. There are others here and there (Free Reformed, Canadian Reformed, independent, etc.) who have come and gone into the URCNA.

Our constituency is probably the most like Westminster Seminary California: they serve URCNA, OPC, PCA, and others as well. I say this because I notice that there is a question mark beside WSC in the OP as there is for Mid-America. WTS has OPC beside it, but WTS is much broader and serves a wide range of churches, particularly PCA and Korean.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## mjmacvey

Alan has identified the difficulty in narrowly connecting any of the schools in the OP with a particular denomination. Even those that are denominationally affiliated, like Covenant Theological Seminary or Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary, serve a broader constituency than their overseeing denominations.

Westminster California serves the following denominations (in relative order of representation within the student body): PCA, OPC, URCNA, KAPC (Korean-American Presbyterian), ARBCA, CRC, and various other Reformed Baptist (SBC/Acts29, Sovereign Grace, etc.) or non-denominational churches. Many in the last category will end up in Reformed or Presbyterian denomination before they graduate. I am pretty sure you would find a pretty similar breakdown in the student body at WTS, without the URCNA & ARBCA. 

It may also be helpful to identify where the faculty members at each seminary have their ministerial credentials. For example, WSC (full-time) faculty: OPC (5), URCNA (5), PCA (3).


----------



## Alan D. Strange

Thanks, Mark--this helps flesh things out for folks. There are churches that we serve more than others, but all told our seminary has a fairly wide constituency (and even more so the Westminsters, as larger institutions). And also as Mark said, it is also helpful to know where ministers have their credentials: our full-time faculty is OPC (2) and URC (3), with a number of regular adjuncts from the OPC, PCA and URC.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## N. Eshelman

One other question, besides the ones that Mark and Alan (two above posts) ask could be helpful in narrowing the search. Is a church-run seminary important to you? Does theological education belong to and is under the authority of the church, or does it belong to institutions that are are independent from the authority of the Church?


----------



## JS116

N. Eshelman said:


> One other question, besides the ones that Mark and Alan (two above posts) ask could be helpful in narrowing the search. Is a church-run seminary important to you? Does theological education belong to and is under the authority of the church, or does it belong to institutions that are are independent from the authority of the Church?



I know this question wasn't directed towards me to answer, but i'm guessing seminaries choose to be "denominational affiliated" because of funding maybe? It's a lot easier to ask for funding from a presbytery or overseers of churches which they know promotes their doctrine and practice. It's kinda like giving money to charity, people would will give to a charity or fund if they first know they can trust if it will go to the stated causes. 

That's just one man's thought's though, I could be way off but I tried anyway..oh well carry on.


----------



## jogri17

Jake said:


> Whitefield Theological Seminary - Home -- Whitefield Theological Seminary is generally highly regarded. For example, R. C. Sproul got his Ph.D from there.



RC SProul got a second one there (and I am not sure if it was earned or awarded), but his PhD was from the Free University of Amsterdam though he finished it at Harvard. 


Also Westminster Theological Seminary ( Glenside, Pennsylvania) does not ''serve'' the OPC, though the 2 are very closely related. Same with Mid America and the URC. They are independant seminaries that serve multiple NAPARC denominations.


----------



## R. Scott Clark

R C Sr is a "doctorandus" from the Free Univ of Amsterdam, which means that he did not finish his PhD there. Hence the abbr. Drs. It's a little confusing.

Westminster Seminary California "serves" (educates) ministerial candidates from many different congregations (independent) and denominations. We were founded to serve all the NAPARC denominations: 




[*=1]The Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church (ARPC)
[*=1]The Canadian Reformed Churches (CanRC)
[*=1]The Reformed Church of Quebec (ERQ)
[*=1]The Free Reformed Churches of North America (FRCNA)
[*=1]The Heritage Reformed Congregations (HRC)
[*=1]The Korean American Presbyterian Church (KAPC)
[*=1]The Orthodox Presbyterian Church (OPC)
[*=1]The Presbyterian Church in America (PCA)
[*=1]The Presbyterian Reformed Church (PresRC)
[*=1]The Reformed Church in the United States (RCUS)
[*=1]The Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America (RPCNA)
[*=1]The United Reformed Churches in North America (URCNA)

We also have students from the Christian Reformed Church, the ARBCA, and other denominations and federations including several from overseas (that are not listed above). We also serve more Korean denominations than are listed on the NAPARC website. We've had a number of students from the NKST (Church of Christ in the Sudan Among the Tiv) from Nigeria, some from Malawi, and Uganda. We've had students from the Reformed and Presbyterian Church in New Zealand. 

Those of our North American students who come from or go into Reformed denominations/federations in N. America tend to go mostly into the PCA, the OPC, and the URCNA in that order (I think). Mark MacVey can correct me if I'm wrong on this.​


----------



## R. Scott Clark

I wouldn't assume this to be the case. Regionally accredited seminaries (or with ATS accreditation) may _or may not_ accept such credits. It's at their discretion. Check with the receiving institution.


----------



## mjmacvey

N. Eshelman said:


> One other question, besides the ones that Mark and Alan (two above posts) ask could be helpful in narrowing the search. Is a church-run seminary important to you? Does theological education belong to and is under the authority of the church, or does it belong to institutions that are are independent from the authority of the Church?



This a very good and helpful question. In the case of the Westminster seminaries, being independent from one overseeing denominational body is not incidental. Because Westminster was founded as an alternative to Princeton and the PCUSA, they were necessarily an independent institution. However, even after the formation of the OPC, both the denomination and the school rejected the idea that the OPC should be directly responsible for the governance of Westminster. D.G. Hart gives a helpful account of this in his recent history of the OPC: Between the Times: The Orthodox Presbyterian Church in Transition 1945-1990. In 1944 the OPC formed a study committee to look into the issue of oversight of seminary education and eventually supported the majority report (authored in part by Murray, Kuiper, and Wolley) that argued against the OPC directly overseeing the work of Westminster. Although they acknowledged that the church did in some sense have a duty to oversee the training of its ministers, they agreed that their authority was limited and that theological education was not properly a task of the church (they differed amongst themselves as to why this was the case). I am sure many here on the PB may disagree with this position, but it seems that it was the majority position within the young OPC. (This would make for some good discussion, perhaps in a different thread, I fear we have already hijacked this one). 

I think it is also important to point out that oversight by a denomination does not necessarily guarantee more institutional fidelity than being independent. The history of Princeton Seminary and Calvin Seminary (with all respect to Mr. Wyman above) present the dangers of denominational control over theological institutions. It also not quite true to say that the church has no authority over independent seminaries. The oversight of WSC comes through the Presbyterian and Reformed ministers and elders that govern the seminary through the Board of Trustees and the faculty who are ordained and called by their presbyteries, classes, or churches to teach at the seminary. We are accountable to the church because our faculty have ordination vows and confessional commitments to uphold. The fact that our faculty is spread amongst three denominations, in my opinion, provides a safeguard for the seminary in the unfortunate case that one of those denominations would stray from its confessional commitments.


----------



## Alan D. Strange

I did not mention what Scott did with respect to churches from abroad. Mid-America has educated ministerial candidates from Asia, Africa, India, Russia, Central and South America, Europe, etc. For instance, in the incoming class we have admitted students from, in addition to the States and Canada, Ghana, New Zealand, the Philippines, Taiwan, and a student from the Evangelical Presbyterian Church in England and Wales. Probably one or two more from such places coming in..this is just off the top of my head. 

While we are not the school of a particular denomination, the Faculty is all appointed to teach here by their respective judicatories (consistories or presbyteries holding credentials), and our constituent churches (URCNA, OPC, PCA, and RCUS particularly) all have seats on our Board, held by elders or ministers of the respective denominations or federations. We are formally outside the churches but through these established mechanisms we are very much responsive to, and the servants of, the various churches that support us and send their students to us (we require not only pastoral endorsement but approval of the body of local elders for M.Div. students). And all faculty must subscribe to the TFU and Westminster. There are many ways in which we seek to insure devotion and responsiveness to our supporting churches.

Peace,
Alan


----------

